# 10 Organic Acres in Ozark Hills - Missouri



## jane99 (Aug 22, 2006)

Great building site - part of larger Organic homestead - 

$35,000

[email protected] ........... 913.499.1917 

Info on adjoining property @ http://www.creatingsanctuary.net/ozark_retreat.php


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

jane - I see you are looking for property again. What happened to this property?

Are you a real estate agent/broker?


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Page not found


----------



## MikeC (Mar 29, 2012)

OP was 2008... I would hope it was sold by now


----------

